# ISPConfig aufrufen



## xanes (16. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem neuen Server ISPConfig installiert.
Früher hatte ich SysCP und konnte mit "IP/syscp" auf das Interface zugreifen.
Wie ist die standardmäßige Adresse bei ISPConfig? 

Danke und Grüße
Yannick


----------



## Till (16. Aug. 2011)

Versuch mal Ip:8080


----------



## xanes (16. Aug. 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Beim ersten mal hat er wohl nicht richtig installiert, dann habe ich es nochmal versucht.
Habe jetzt auch angeben können welchen Port ich nehmen möchte.
Leider funktioniert das aber irgendwie nicht. Unter der Adresse (mit Port 8080) wird nichts gefunden.

Woran kann das liegen? Kann ich irgendwie testen ob die Installation vollständig ist?


----------



## Till (16. Aug. 2011)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

Du hast oben gechrieben Du hattest vorher syscp, der Server wurde aber für ISPConfig neu installiert (formatiert) und Du hast Dich bei der Installation auch exakt an die perfect setup Anleitung für die von Dir verwendete Linuxdistribution gehalten? Du kannst nämlich kein Server Controlpanel erfolgreich aif einem System installieren, auf dem vorher ein anderes Controlpanel installiert war.


----------



## xanes (16. Aug. 2011)

Ausgabe:

```
Code entfernt!
```
Der Server ist ein anderer und neu installiert. Ein Controlpanel war also noch nicht drauf.
Die Installationsanleitung war für Debian5. Ich habe Debian6. Da ich aber nichts anderes finden konnte, habe ich diese genommen. Eigentlich sollte es dort ja keine Unterschiede geben, oder doch?


----------



## xanes (17. Aug. 2011)

Keine Idee? :/


----------



## Till (17. Aug. 2011)

Bei Dir scheint der apache Webserver nicht gestartet zu sein. Starte den bitte mal, dann müsstes Du auch ISPConfig erreichen können.


----------



## Patric (26. Aug. 2011)

Guckst du hier....

The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Gibt es hier im Forum glaube ich auch in Deutsch


----------



## xanes (26. Aug. 2011)

Hat sich schon erledigt, danke.
Wie Till sagte war der apache Server nicht gestartet. Ein Modul fehlte.


----------

